# Three Mile Bridge 8-15-19



## TheRide135 (Sep 6, 2016)

Me and a buddy launched on the gulf breeze side around 10pm. The water was calm and pretty clear. Bait fish was everywhere. We caught some of the biggest ladyfish I have ever seen they were everywhere. The bullreds were also super thick. And so were the sharks. We prolly caught over 10 bullreds between the both of us. We landed multiple 2-3 foot sharks and had some bigger ones broke us off. And we caught some nice bluefish and white trout. The bullreds were caught on paddletails and cut up lady fish. The sharks were caught on cut up lady fish. Great night.


----------



## TheRide135 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Pic*


----------



## TheRide135 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Pic*

View attachment 1046196


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Dang good night you'uns had. Nice pics. Several months ago I was fishing the p'cola side after 9pm and couldn't catch a slot red, they were all 42" or longer. It didn't matter what was thrown, the reds were in there thick and hitting topwater, spinners, grubs, anything you tossed out. It was fun but very disappointing none could be kept.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Launch where?*



TheRide135 said:


> Me and a buddy launched on the gulf breeze side around 10pm. The water was calm and pretty clear. Bait fish was everywhere. We caught some of the biggest ladyfish I have ever seen they were everywhere. The bullreds were also super thick. And so were the sharks. We prolly caught over 10 bullreds between the both of us. We landed multiple 2-3 foot sharks and had some bigger ones broke us off. And we caught some nice bluefish and white trout. The bullreds were caught on paddletails and cut up lady fish. The sharks were caught on cut up lady fish. Great night.


Where are you guys launching from the GB side?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice catches!


----------

